# Orvis Gear Sale



## PalmettoFly (Jul 7, 2011)

Just found out from a fishing Pal. Orvis store in Sandestin has:

All Orvis Generation 3 Wonderlines $39

All Hydros Rods $295

All Clearwater II rods $119


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

good prices on both rods. Orvis likes to re badge their gear every season, so you can usually get stuff that was $600 last year for half that.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Orvis is over priced and over rated.


----------

